#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   ...

## Goblin_Gaga

- , -   ?            ,  .
-    ,    ,         .
- ?
-     ,   . , ,   ,    , .     .
- ? !       !     : "  ,    ,   ".      ,     .
-    ?!       ! !    ! ,   ?      !
-    ,       !    "      !".   !       .   - ,     .     .
-   , .   .    ,   .     ,  ,  .
-    , ,          .         .
- . .   .
-    ,  .
-     . .
-  .   .
-  ,

----------

